# Small amps



## ZeroSixOne (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just looking for a small amp, which I could take around with me. That could give you almost that full sound, I know its a lot to ask. I see a lot of musicians in the subway using small amps and they sounds pretty good for they’re size but not sure what they’re using… haven’t really stopped by to check it out. Always hear it and I’ve got to say that they sound pretty good… also some of those subway musician are pretty good.

Something that won’t break the wallet that’s small, that I could take around with me.
Let me know if you guys got any suggestions?

cheers'


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

What kind of music do you play, are you looking for something that runs on battery and how big is your wallet?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there...try a Yamaha THR10...

[video=youtube;W_Ledm30UGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_Ledm30UGU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ZeroSixOne said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just looking for a small amp, which I could take around with me. That could give you almost that full sound, I know its a lot to ask. I see a lot of musicians in the subway using small amps and they sounds pretty good for they’re size but not sure what they’re using… haven’t really stopped by to check it out. Always hear it and I’ve got to say that they sound pretty good… also some of those subway musician are pretty good.
> 
> ...


 budget in mind? volume restrictions? high gain? cleans?

I had a vox AC4TV that was great for carrying around. great tones too. ~260 new.
the marshall class 5 is a bit big to carry on the subway but thats another option.
I just picked up a valvetrain 205 tallboy (champ clone) thats the same size as the ac4tv but ~4" taller. phenomenal tones and very light.
t4here's the fender champ XD or the new X2 series. fairly small as well
the blackstar Ht-5 isnt all that big either.

i think the class 5 is the largest of the ones I named.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

If obtaining AC power is not an issue then a couple of Voxes might fit the bill in terms of tone for the buck:

Pathfinder 15 ($100-125 used)
AC4 1x10 combo (max $200 used)


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

There's been a problem reported with the Yamaha THR10 AC power cable. I don't know if Yamaha has fixed it or not. There don't seem to be any available right now.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

There's a million choices. Have a look here.
http://www.jedistar.com/low_watt_amps.htm

If you want huge tone with a huge price tag, go Swart. 
Blackstar HT-1 / HT-5, Blackheart amps, Vox AC4, Fender Vibro/Super Champ, come to mind as more affordable, tube amp choices. L&M just had both these Fender amps on sale for $200. Try a Fender Mustang or Roland Cube if you want to go solid state.


----------



## ZeroSixOne (Jan 3, 2012)

hey guys, thanks for the quick replies... here's some more information on what I'm looking for. 
That Yamaha amp looks pretty nice, small and portable, not sure how much sound that gives off? might be looking something with a little more volume, but I'll research into the Yamaha amp.

Also taihe kind of music that I play is Classic Rock, mnly blues style. My budget would probably be around 200-300 the most, maybe a little more if I have to.

Whats your guys view on the Roland cube amps?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

+ 1 on the AC4


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

blam said:


> budget in mind? volume restrictions? high gain? cleans?
> 
> I had a vox AC4TV that was great for carrying around. great tones too. ~260 new.
> the marshall class 5 is a bit big to carry on the subway but thats another option.
> ...


For portability the AC4TV gets my vote. If you don't need DC power, then the Super Champ X2 but the price is $350.00.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

ZeroSixOne said:


> Whats your guys view on the Roland cube amps?


Good little solid state amps but they lack that tube warmth...if that's what you're after. 
What are you after here - a tube or SS amp?


----------



## ZeroSixOne (Jan 3, 2012)

If it can get a small tube amp for the my price range, I'd rather get that (200-300$, if i have to go a little over 300 I wouldn't mind)... but if I can't I would consider settling with a good/ decent SS amp.

Let me know if there are any small tube amps around?


Thanks again.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ZeroSixOne said:


> If it can get a small tube amp for the my price range, I'd rather get that (200-300$, if i have to go a little over 300 I wouldn't mind)... but if I can't I would consider settling with a good/ decent SS amp.
> 
> Let me know if there are any small tube amps around?
> 
> ...


Several of us already mentioned the VOX AC4TV. It's a tube amp, AC/DC and in your price range.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Several of us already mentioned the VOX AC4TV. It's a tube amp, AC/DC and in your price range.


This Amp is not battery operated. Sorry about misleading you.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the roland is the way to go if you want a true bedroom amp. it's not tube, but of all the s.s. amps out there, it's probably the best sounding one without spending boutique bucks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tech 21 trademark 30?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> the roland is the way to go if you want a true bedroom amp. it's not tube, but of all the s.s. amps out there, it's probably the best sounding one without spending boutique bucks


The Cubes really do sound fantastic for what they are. People are always pretty amazed with my Microcube. It's loud enough for any bedroom/house playing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are the two Roland amps that are batter operated.








Roland Mobile Cube Battery-Powered Stereo Guitar Combo Amp $170.00

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/roland-mobile-cube-battery-powered-stereo-guitar-combo-amp/482467000001000









Roland CUBE Street Battery Powered Stereo Guitar Combo Amp $300.00

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/roland-cube-street-battery-powered-stereo-guitar-combo-amp/481658000001000


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;Fonp7DNNue4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fonp7DNNue4[/video]


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The Vox AC4TV 10" combo is a truly great sounding amp, even better when you consider the price. It'll get filthy at speaking volume, as well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Andy said:


> The Vox AC4TV 10" combo is a truly great sounding amp, even better when you consider the price. It'll get filthy at speaking volume, as well.


I agree with you but see post #14.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I just bought a Pathfinder 15R and was disappointed. If you're going to buy a Vox, the AC4TV's a better bet.


----------

